# Frankfurt



## ValHam (Jun 28, 2017)

I am flying into Frankfurt.  We have 1 week - would like to stay 3 or 4 days in Frankfurt and 3 days in another area - St. Goar or Cochem?  How far is Cochem from Frankfurt?  Thanks.


----------



## bevans (Jun 29, 2017)

There are a couple of different ways to get there and both would take about two hours by car plus stops. One way would take you along the Rhine through Sankt Goar to the Moselle and on to Cochem. Personally I would spend a night or two in both those towns as one is on the Rhine and one on the Moselle. This is a wonderful area of Germany and you will want to come back. I am actually staying in both of these towns in late summer. Berg Eltz castle is near Cochem and is my favorite castle in Germany to visit, as I have hiked to it from below and parked above it and visited. Curt


----------



## ValHam (Jun 29, 2017)

bevans said:


> There are a couple of different ways to get there and both would take about two hours by car plus stops. One way would take you along the Rhine through Sankt Goar to the Moselle and on to Cochem. Personally I would spend a night or two in both those towns as one is on the Rhine and one on the Moselle. This is a wonderful area of Germany and you will want to come back. I am actually staying in both of these towns in late summer. Berg Eltz castle is near Cochem and is my favorite castle in Germany to visit, as I have hiked to it from below and parked above it and visited. Curt





bevans said:


> There are a couple of different ways to get there and both would take about two hours by car plus stops. One way would take you along the Rhine through Sankt Goar to the Moselle and on to Cochem. Personally I would spend a night or two in both those towns as one is on the Rhine and one on the Moselle. This is a wonderful area of Germany and you will want to come back. I am actually staying in both of these towns in late summer. Berg Eltz castle is near Cochem and is my favorite castle in Germany to visit, as I have hiked to it from below and parked above it and visited. Curt


Can I get to Cochem or sankt Goar with public transportation? Thanks


----------



## bevans (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes, I am sure you can get there by train as it runs right along the river. I do not know how many stops to get there from Frankfurt but you can search the German train schedules. Curt


----------



## LisaH (Jun 29, 2017)

I found German trains to be very convenient and inexpensive. I used this website to determine the time and cost. Keep in mind that on some trains, buying one ticket costs the same as buying 2-5 tickets. Children might even travel for free.


----------



## Jwerking (Jul 3, 2017)

We spent a week in an AirBnb Sankt Goar apt last Oct - it was a great apt with a direct view of the Rhine River in a small village with some nice restaurants, a bakery, and a butcher.  However, the grocery store was in the next town.  We also spent 3 nights in Frankfurt in late Nov before flying home - I was not impressed with their Xmas market or the town.  It is a large city, where the small German villages and towns are much more charming.  So I would suggest that you allocate more days to the Rhine and Mosselle River areas then to Frankfurt - JMHO.  But Frankfurt does have Museum row, if that is your interest. 

Many repeat visitors to the area suggest using the trains instead of renting a car.  We are going to use the trains, but in the end, my girlfriend who had lived in Germany 30 yrs ago, joined us and we rented a car.

If you read the travel forum on Tripadvisor for the area, you will get lots of good suggestions on what to do and detailed info on how and which trains to take from Frankfurt.  I was a big worried about using public transportation in Frankfurt, but we did take it from the Main Train station downtown to the airport and it was simple - no problem whatsoever.  And cheaper and faster than a taxi per Tripadvisor folks.  Of course, we purposely stated at an apt right next to the Train station.


----------

